# Greasy the Robber



## fralo4truth (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know how widely-known this touching story is as I was just introduced to it, but it brought me to tears reading it.

'Greasy' was a robber for several years before converted to the Lord. This story is good nourishment for the soul.

I hope that you enjoy it.

GREASY THE ROBBER


----------



## Sgt Grit (Jul 23, 2010)

Read it! Liked it! Don't know if it's true, but still a good story.


----------



## fralo4truth (Jul 23, 2010)

I actually got it from Mt. Zion Chapel Library in Pensacola so I'm pretty confident of its truthfulness.

The back cover reads:

"_Greasy the Robber_ is the true story of a vile thief and murderer in Siberia of the late 1800s. It is a story of the power of the Gospel:
Jesus Christ saves sinners for the glory of His name!"


----------

